# Vault Ceilings Drywall labour pricing and installation hints



## jrprodrywall (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi there. I am a new trade person in Calgary, AB. Canada doing residential drywall installation by the square foot and like to know if I should charge extra when doing vaulted ceilings. Please advice me. I feel that I should charge extra because I am extremely slow when it comes to doing Vaulted Ceilings. And of course I am not making enough money when I do it. I am refering to Vaulted ceilings for the so called bonus rooms in new homes. 8 Feet High by the walls and a littlel higher in the middle such as 10 Feet or so.

I use the drywall lifter machine. To me it is time consuming making the pieces fit into place before putting the crews. Any hints on how to speed up when doing vault celings will be apreciated too.


Thanks,
jrprodrywall.


----------



## cedy (Sep 7, 2006)

*well....*

You need to learn to rock faster. Sometimes you just need to get that rock up there and move on. It's really not your customers fault that you are slow. I'm not all mean though, you should adjust your price per foot on anything over 8 feet say add 13 cents. Perhaps if your working with other people you could get one to fasten the field while you move on to the next piece.


----------



## jrprodrywall (Sep 4, 2006)

*Thank you Cedy*

Hey Cedy thanks for your reply. I will try to convince my client of paying extra with the excuse that it i s higher than the standard 8 feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

You definitely have to charge more for vaulted, cathedral, and ceilings higher than typical. They are all more difficult and more time consuming than a clear run of eight foot lids... I learned that the hard way :sad: !!!

As far as speed, I have not seen a faster method than two (or even three) guys working off Baker's scaffolds. Two competant boarders who move in harmony with each other is a beautiful thing to watch. Once you get to know how your partner moves throwing up sheets becomes very fluent (movement wise), fast, and requires much less effort...


----------



## calgaryjdw (Oct 8, 2006)

*drywall specialties is what i do*

doing vaulted ceilings in calgary alberta. to build properly do your angled walls first so you only have to tight fit the butte of your sheet not the angle. to find the cente of your angle use a chalk line hang it down like a plumb bob and mark it on your top plate. measure the distance from your top plate up to find the height of your angle and make the joint preferably down 16" (usually window there) so it doesn't crack out. the vault it's self is EASY board from the bottom up and if you have a hard time controlling the bevel while putting in screws use a strap peice of drywall with 2" screws in about 90% of the way (not to tight or the sheet will not fit) to much info to type easier to show but the house i did yesterday had a 3 way vault with a merging 2 way and a round sky light. I tell you this in truth, if it is hard or slow. you are doing it wrong. pricing in calgary your base should be .20-.23 additional .01 for 9' ceiling,16/17 ft hole (not open 2 floors just small hole usually in entrance way*),or small vault.everyone is cheap in town so know your trade and if it is harder you should not lose money but the amount you charge should more than cover your slowed up production. Just a question how many ft do you hang per day?


----------

